# Far Cry 3 FPS hovers around 20-50fps regardless of settings.



## Sempron Guy (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll try to keep this as short as possible but please bear with me I'm almost out of options.

Far Cry 3 is an ugly mess! On my GTX 1080 fps goes around 90fps+ maxed out at 1080p but the stutter is just unbearable to the point that I almost want to uninstall the game and be done with it forever! Then here comes the Fall Creators Update. Last week I dipped into Windows Insider and got an early release of the latest Creators Update. Consequently the latest Nvidia drivers, 389.72 came out so I grab it up as well. For reasons I'm not sure yet, Far Cry 3 just works! Stutters gone. No sudden drop in fps. It's just a night day experience for me. A few days ago I decided to undervolt my GTX 1080 just wanted to know how low I could get it to. I got a stable setting, ran 3dmark Timespy Extreme stress test runs without issues. Then I tried out Far Cry 3 and there it is. *My fps is just horrible to say the least. And the gpu usage too, barely goes past 50% accompanied by the clock running at 1200mhz then goes back to 1800mhz+ it's all over the place which I did not notice before.  *What was 90+ before now it's hovering around 30-40fps. I though it could be my undervolt so reverted back to stock. It didn't fix the issue. Reinstalling the driver or msi afterburner did not fix it either. Lastly I uninstalled far cry 3 wipe it out clean of any remnants in my steam folder and uninstalled UPlay. After downloading a fresh copy of FC3 I fired it up and I got my fps back! I did a couple of days of FC3 game sessions without issues and that is with the undervolt settings on my gpu btw. So I tried fast sync cause I never got to use it since and I though maybe it will help out with screen tearing I'm getting on FC3 as it's hovering around 90fps. Ran the game and there it is again. 40fps and below. Disabling fast sync and reverting back to default settings on the gpu did not fix it. From that point I've been pulling my hair what to do as even reinstalling the game I'm still stuck at that fps. Here's what I did so far.

1.) Reinstalled my driver.
2.) Redownload/installed the game.
3.) switch to low settings, low res. ( same fps regardless)
4.) Switch to the previous nvidia driver.
5.) Uninstalled Afterburner and Rivatuner.
6.) Tried Windowed, borderless window

Note: I got also Crysis 3(70fps+ maxed out, 8xmsaa) and NBA2k17(maxed out 8xaa) installed all running fine. 3dmark Firestrike and Timespy runs fine. Unigine Superpostion and Heaven runs fine.

Now I'm considering uninstalling the fall creators updatea and maybe do a clean install of windows 10 but I don't think it's worth hassle.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 19, 2017)

i THINK is Banana Updates like the last time. 
They don't test it they use you for testing it .


----------



## natr0n (Oct 19, 2017)

You undervolted your gpu and are having problems.

Some fyi when you have that much shit on the screen you can have issues with games.
Like fps drops.

why not just fps and temps


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 19, 2017)

natr0n said:


> You undervolted your gpu and are having problems.
> 
> Some fyi when you have that much shit on the screen you can have issues with games.
> Like fps drops.
> ...



if your read my post I put it back on stock actually. That's not how I play normally I'll just settle with the basics. Just this instance cause I'm sorting out what's going on.

*FPS I'm getting before*




* after*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> Lastly I uninstalled far cry 3 wipe it out clean of any remnants in my steam folder and uninstalled UPlay. After downloading a fresh copy of FC3 I fired it up and I got my fps back!


This is indicative that a software settings is causing the problem.  Enabling fast sync probably caused the setting in the game engine to flip which is why disabling fast sync, the game still renders slow.  I'm not sure where the FC3 graphics settings are saved but that's where I'd focus.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 19, 2017)

Did you try to force vsync off in the drivers ? or prefer maximum performance ?


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 19, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is indicative that a software settings is causing the problem.  Enabling fast sync probably caused the setting in the game engine to flip which is why disabling fast sync, the game still renders slow.  I'm not sure where the FC3 graphics settings are saved but that's where I'd focus.



I did try that option the second time the FPS got messed up and it didn't work anymore.



droopyRO said:


> Did you try to force vsync off in the drivers ? or prefer maximum performance ?



I did not try to force vsync may I ask why? I did try to set the power management to max performance on the nv control panel. Didn't fix anything.


Anyway I went on with the fresh windows 10 install and I finally got my FPS back! Though I don't have any clue what happened or couldn't pinpoint which messed up my fps.

same settings as posted above in my original post or I believe the one above is running with HBAO I think, this one is on SSAO


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 19, 2017)

Could be back ground software running, also this is an older game. Not sure how it runs on current cards/GPU'S.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 19, 2017)

If anything I'd blame it on FC3 it's a shit game,  when going from an R9-285 OC'd to an RX480 the FPS with the exact same settings was pretty much the same as before I just don't think it knows how to take advantage of much faster GPU's


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry but I have to think it's your Ryzen CPU. If a 1080 rig with a mere 6700k can play it smooth as butter at 4k with nearly 70 FPS, it can't be your GPU. I doubt it's your RAM either because you definitely went with high speed RAM like you have to with Ryzen.

Ryzen just fails on a lot of games for some reason, and stuttering when you're running an overly capable GPU is often a result of CPU problems. Could be the OC is slightly unstable though. I tried OCing my CPU and GPU on FC3, and it was the one game that always artifacted.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 24, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Sorry but I have to think it's your Ryzen CPU. If a 1080 rig with a mere 6700k can play it smooth as butter at 4k with nearly 70 FPS, it can't be your GPU. I doubt it's your RAM either because you definitely went with high speed RAM like you have to with Ryzen.
> 
> Ryzen just fails on a lot of games for some reason, and stuttering when you're running an overly capable GPU is often a result of CPU problems. Could be the OC is slightly unstable though. I tried OCing my CPU and GPU on FC3, and it was the one game that always artifacted.



No way in heck that is the entire issue.

Nor is it "banana updates." (the last update actually helped performance).

Let's actually try and diagnose people, this is the worst dead-end cop out solutions I've ever seen.

Op:  I'd start by checking for stability.  An unstable system can cause odd things.  If that doesn't work, yeah, clean install.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> No way in heck that is the entire issue.
> 
> Nor is it "banana updates." (the last update actually helped performance).
> 
> ...


If you notice, OC stability is one possibility I emphasized, and it's far more likely with Ryzen with it's limited ceiling. Are we in denial much? People are easily averaging 4.4GHz stable OCs on chips like the new 8600k, which is only $259 MSRP and a better way to go. I don't speak these truths out of being an alarmist or snob, I do it to talk sense to people.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 24, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> If you notice, OC stability is one possibility I emphasized, and it's far more likely with Ryzen with it's limited ceiling. Are we in denial much? People are easily averaging 4.4GHz stable OCs on chips like the new 8600k, which is only $259 MSRP and a better way to go. I don't speak these truths out of being an alarmist or snob, I do it to talk sense to people.



Denial much?  Ok let's try talking some actual sense:  I'm not claiming it's the best option or a stellar OC'er, I'm simply claiming it can't hold a game like FarCry 3 to 20-50FPS average on a GTX 1080.  That's insanity.

I know it is, because my brothers Nehalam based system does better.

Reading his thread, there is actually something amiss here because he had it working at one point.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2017)

A format fixed it it seems, so something was buggering up the settings out of game and in game, maybe even drivers...

As @R-T-B said, proper troubleshooting.

Blaming the CPU because it is AMD is showing pure bias, leave the fanboyism at the door and help the guy or leave the thread.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2017)

LOL, yeah my Nehalem probably works more consistently than a Ryzen too. I've seen too many complaints about systems that just happen to have Ryzens lately to see it as a coincidence. Drink the AMD Koolaid all you want, I'll avoid it like the plague. Even an 8600k for much cheaper could hang with that 1800x you're using at gaming.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 24, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, yeah my Nehalem probably works more consistently than a Ryzen too. I've seen too many complaints about systems that just happen to have Ryzens lately to see it as a coincidence. Drink the AMD Koolaid all you want, I'll avoid it like the plague. Even an 8600k for much cheaper could hang with that 1800x you're using at gaming.


oh ..... no need for a 1800X .... the 1600 or 1600X are plenty ... (and 6C/12T instead of 6C/6T, just in case it will be needed later)

and it would cost 229$ for the 1600 compared to the 359$ asked for the 8600K (where i live) and still perform same +/-10-15 (in FC3) or above (in any core intensive games) at stock ....

some of my friends have Ryzen builds ... most of the time no issues, and when they have one ... : it's user side , only one of them is alergic to it and has a 7600K and got the same issues as the OP ... thought he paid 250$ more for his rig (mobo and CPU overprice) and it was still a user side error 

ok Ryzen might not be a stable OC'er (not that it is needed tho ...) but they are still pretty capable and decent alternatives


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Sorry but I have to think it's your Ryzen CPU. If a 1080 rig with a mere 6700k can play it smooth as butter at 4k with nearly 70 FPS, it can't be your GPU. I doubt it's your RAM either because you definitely went with high speed RAM like you have to with Ryzen.
> 
> Ryzen just fails on a lot of games for some reason, and stuttering when you're running an overly capable GPU is often a result of CPU problems. Could be the OC is slightly unstable though. I tried OCing my CPU and GPU on FC3, and it was the one game that always artifacted.



Made a recorded gameplay vid just for you. I know you'd probably wouldn't watch it given your manner of replies on this thread but here it is anyway. This is at 4k DSR max out, not sure if your reference vid is using max aa though so that could be the difference.










If only you care enough to read I already solved the issue by an OS reinstall. And I never pointed out the GPU as the culprit in fact I still have no idea what caused it. My cpu oc is stable as a horse. I've been doing BOINC on this machine 6 hours everyday for months now. Never had a single crash. Since my last post I've been playing with FC3 non-stop, never had a crash or anything that's similar to the issue I've had prior to the OS reinstall.

And P.S take your Ryzen hate crusade somewhere else. Make a thread, I don't care. You're out of topic already.

@all

thanks to those who replied sensibly


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> And P.S take your Ryzen hate crusade somewhere else. Make a thread, I don't care. You're out of topic already.


Just echoing what I've seen tons of Ryzen fanboys lament over repeatedly. If you can't tolerate that, don't make threads, you don't own the thead space like you seem to think. It's not off topic, it's pertinent. Your screen name alone makes it obvious you have a weakness for crappy AMD CPUs. LOL

When Coffee Lake gets in good stock Ryzen will be a thing of the past that only fanboy AMD fools succumbed to. And who cares what Swiss pricing on them is, especially before there's even been good stock. Just the fact that they immediately go out of stock even with well beyond MSRP pricing should give you a clue.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 24, 2017)

It is the ryzen + windows update... use the task manager to set high priority, use only once ccx and no smt (physical cores only) and make sure your memory is OC'd - using these tricks you can get an additional +30 fps in this game.

I had to do this to my 1800x to get it to play smooth and one of the early preview updates b0rked farcry 4 for me (same engine).

farcry doesn't like more than 4 threads and likes physical cores.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> It is the ryzen + windows update... use the task manager to set high priority, use only once ccx and no smt (physical cores only) and make sure your memory is OC'd - using these tricks you can get an additional +30 fps in this game.
> 
> I had to do this to my 1800x to get it to play smooth and one of the early preview updates b0rked farcry 4 for me (same engine).
> 
> farcry doesn't like more than 4 threads and likes physical cores.



I don't think Far Cry has a problem with more than 4 cores in general. It's probably because Ryzen's Infinity Fabric is such a mess in the way the cores communicate with one another. Too much latency and dependency on RAM speed.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 24, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> I don't think Far Cry has a problem with more than 4 cores in general. It's probably because Ryzen's Infinity Fabric is such a mess in the way the cores communicate with one another. Too much latency and dependency on RAM speed.



Even on my Intel 6700HQ laptop FPS went from 55 to 70 when i pegged it to physical cores.  Try it for yourself in a busy area - old engine, old game...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Even on my Intel 6700HQ laptop FPS went from 55 to 70 when i pegged it to physical cores.  Try it for yourself in a busy area - old engine, old game...


If you mean FC3, I had no such problems on my Nehalem 950 quad core. I was also running HDAO since my 7970 supports it, so the Ambient Occlusion shadows on the NPCs was much more realistic looking than on Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 24, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Even on my Intel 6700HQ laptop FPS went from 55 to 70 when i pegged it to physical cores.  Try it for yourself in a busy area - old engine, old game...



I played FC3 on a Core 2 Duo and it ran pretty damn well , I'd imagine an R7 1700 would do quite a lot better , even with Infinity Fabric and low RAM speed and whatever Windows scheduling issue.

Off topic : leave the trolls alone people.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 24, 2017)

I also get higher fps in fc 3. Around 50 to 100 fps deppending on area. But lag spikes do happen at some settings. And no i dont think its my old cpu, cause i have newer games line bf 1 and doom running perfect on my pc and gpu shut not be the problem i mean gtx 1080 ti shut run and old game like fc3 flawless.

An the answer to the prboblems is da da ubisoft. Yeah ubisoft is the coulprit. Ubisoft is experts when it comes to crappy optimizing. They released one after another game full of bugs. Far cry 4, watch dog, assassin's creed unity and so on.

Games full of bugs. Far cry 4 sli ran like shit, ghosting, lag spikes, stutter, litterly unplayable. After far cry 4 and watch dog i dropped ubisoft games for good.

Any one disagreed?

My point is that far cry 3 is an optimized mess.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 24, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> My point is that far cry 3 is an optimized mess.



That it is... i learned the HT & priority trick when trying to optimize my performance.



Vya Domus said:


> I played FC3 on a Core 2 Duo and it ran pretty damn well , I'd imagine an R7 1700 would do quite a lot better , even with Infinity Fabric and low RAM speed and whatever Windows scheduling issue.
> 
> Off topic : leave the trolls alone people.



exactly - it is a OLD game that actually ran better (in some cases) on older chips than it does on newer ones.

Ive spent some time researching this as Farcry 4 is one of my all time favorite games, and I had issues with it running smooth on newer (and esp on Ryzen) without pegging to 4 physcial cores on one CCX and setting it to high priority.

When you do this, your fps will noticeably spike in this title.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 24, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> exactly - it is a OLD game that actually ran better (in some cases) on older chips than it does on newer ones.
> 
> Ive spent some time researching this as Farcry 4 is one of my all time favorite games, and I had issues with it running smooth on newer (and esp on Ryzen) without pegging to 4 physcial cores on one CCX and setting it to high priority.
> 
> When you do this, your fps will noticeably spike in this title.



Maybe it is like you say but according to OP the game ran fine at one point.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 24, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> That it is... i learned the HT & priority trick when trying to optimize my performance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah im done with ubisoft. If others can release great optimized games and ubisoft cant, then i believe ubisoft is just not up to it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2017)

natr0n said:


> why not just fps and temps



 I've always wondered why people feel compelled to have every single core as well as the Most useless info, like power supply voltage   (which is a joke),   Or ram frequency , or hard drive usage. Seriously ,what are people thinking? what kind of game experience could it possibly be with a 12 inch wall of text on the left side of your screen? in my opinion that would be my concern first & foremost


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 25, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, yeah my Nehalem probably works more consistently than a Ryzen too. I've seen too many complaints about systems that just happen to have Ryzens lately to see it as a coincidence. Drink the AMD Koolaid all you want, I'll avoid it like the plague. Even an 8600k for much cheaper could hang with that 1800x you're using at gaming.



I switched from a 7700k system to a Ryzen based system for the novelty and honestly haven't had one issue like that.  You can't accuse me of "drinking the kool-aid" as such.

My only complaint was the linux performance marginality bug.  Was it worth it?  Hell no it was a sidegrade for jornalistic comparison purposes, but I can't say I've really been WORSE off.



Frag Maniac said:


> Even an 8600k for much cheaper could hang with that 1800x you're using at gaming.



My gentoo world compiles would slow down signifigantly though.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Just echoing what I've seen tons of Ryzen fanboys lament over repeatedly. If you can't tolerate that, don't make threads, you don't own the thead space like you seem to think. It's not off topic, it's pertinent. Your screen name alone makes it obvious you have a weakness for crappy AMD CPUs. LOL
> 
> When Coffee Lake gets in good stock Ryzen will be a thing of the past that only fanboy AMD fools succumbed to. And who cares what Swiss pricing on them is, especially before there's even been good stock. Just the fact that they immediately go out of stock even with well beyond MSRP pricing should give you a clue.



As expected you completely ignored the relevant part of my reply w/c is completely what the thread is all about instead nitpick on the part where I pointed out your pointless whining. Stop making this thread about you, go cry somewhere else 



> exactly - it is a OLD game that actually ran better (in some cases) on older chips than it does on newer ones.
> 
> Ive spent some time researching this as Farcry 4 is one of my all time favorite games, and I had issues with it running smooth on newer (and esp on Ryzen) without pegging to 4 physcial cores on one CCX and setting it to high priority.
> 
> When you do this, your fps will noticeably spike in this title.



tried that before didn't make any difference. Though I agree FC3 is plagued with optimization issues, I was quite surprised the stutter went away after FC Update. It's a night and day difference.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm just happy the issue is resolved, good job @Sempron Guy.

I still think an update or driver screwed up things though, unless if there was a mining botnet on your rig...

I just learned of this issue which could be the root cause of all this mess.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ment_internal-post-here-if-you-got-it.238131/

To bring things to attention even the lowest Ryzen cpu model can game fine, even FX, Phenom 2, Phenom...

Fanboyism is utterly for the ignorant, arrogant, pea brain.

The guy was looking for help, not a ridicule of his system build.

If anyone have nothing good to contribute to help a person fix a problem just get out and go find another thread where your services can be utilized better.

Lets end the toxicity of this place.


----------

